# Ear mites.



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I normally use an ear cleaning solution on my dogs, but I noticed a dark red wax was still building up in Amiee Jane. She cried out when I was playing with her ears on Wednesday. I took her to the vet and they said it was ear mites and gave me some different drops to use on her twice a day for a week (not sure if that is a normal dose) then told me to get some drops from petsmart that also dry. I picked up one for ear mites, too (just in case). Her ears are looking much better, but I still don't understand how she got them.

Edit: I think she got them from her kitty boyfriend, Razz.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes cats are a common source of ear mites. Some broad spectrum worming/flea control drops also take care of mites.


----------

